# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: آینده کاری برنامه نویس و طراح وب

## programer-ir

آینده کاری برنامه نویس و طراح وب در ایران چگونه است؟؟؟ بازار کار خوبی داره؟؟؟؟ ئ درامدش چه قدره؟؟؟؟

باسپاس

----------


## asemani13

افتضاح . نه . کم

----------


## storm_saeed

آینده کاریش اگه مغز خوب کار کنه خوب و عالی.بازار کارش تقریبا خوبه . درامدش بستگی به خودتون داره که چقد ذهن خلاق داشته باشید

----------


## JaVa

> بازار کارش تقریبا خوبه


بازار کار رو چطور باید گیر بیاریم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## the king

> بازار کار رو چطور باید گیر بیاریم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


روابط عمومی قوی و داشتن ارتباطات اجتماعی گسترده خیلی مهمه، اگه خودتون خیلی اجتماعی نیستید با یکی
دو نفر همکاری کنید که می بینید همه رو می شناسه و هر جا که بگید آشنا داره. ارزش این رو داره که تا 20 درصد از سود
قرارداد هاتون رو به کسی بدهید که با روابط قوی اش هم نمیذاره کار تون جایی گیر کنه و هم موقعی که قراره پول
بگیرید روال بهتر پیش میره و هم نمیذاره هیچ موردی خوب و پر سودی از دست تون در بره. اینجور آدم ها اگه به 
تور تون خورد سفت بچسبیدشون و ول نکنید.

در واقعیت خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه این مورد از توانایی برنامه نویسی و مهارت در طراحی شما اهمیت اش 
بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیست.

----------


## storm_saeed

بله روابط اجتماعی خیلی مهمه
درضمن توبرنامه نویسی اگه واقعا میخوای خوب درآمد زایی کنی باید با چند نفر استارت کارو بزنید فراموش نکنید که برنامه نویسی کارتیمی هست نه فردی 
بازار کارم اول باید با تلاش زیاد چند جاپیدا کنی بعد بمرور کار کار میاره

----------


## ali.bahrami

توی مبحث برنامه نویسی مهترین موضوع داشتن روحیه تیمی است که متاسفانه بین ما ایرانیه ها خیلی جایی نداره !!!! 
درسته توی ایران هنوز برای برنامه نویسی بازار کار کمه ولی مطمئنا آینده خوبی داره

----------


## bahar1370

این رو در نظر بگیریر که ایران تهران نیست .کسایی هستن که تو شهرستان زندگی می کنن و امکانات کلاس رفتن رو ندارن و اطلاعاتی هم ندارن بعد تصمیم می گیرین به یاد گیری با توجه به این که نمی دونن باید دقیقا دنبال چی باشن مثلا توی بحث طراحی وب سایت .تازه با کلی مشکلات که فکر می کنن یاد گرفتن بازاری نیست که شروع کنن تو یک شهرستان 100 هزار نفری که برای یک وب سایت می خوان 100 هزار تومن بدن اونم هر چند وقت یک بار گیر طرف بیاد... بعد نتیجه منطقی می گیره که اصلا نباید این حرفه رو شروع میکرد...... :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## bahar1370

اصلا می دونی چیه این رشته بیش از اندازه بیش رو تو شهر ما بالاترین استفادش اسمبل کردن

----------


## کامروا

بنظر من که بازار وب بهتر از بقیه است. تا وقتی که قانون کپی رایت رعایت نشه ارزش کار برنامه نویس ها چسبیده کف کفششون.
یا فوقش اگر بتونی واسه سازمان ها و ادارات بزرگ برنامه بنویسی یه پولی میدن که ارزشش رو داشته باشه در غیر اینصورت پشم

----------


## bahar1370

> وقتی که قانون کپی رایت رعایت نشه


 یعنی چی؟؟؟؟

----------


## کامروا

> یعنی چی؟؟؟؟


 فکر نمیکنم چیز نا مفهومی باشه !!

یعنی کرک نرم افزار یعنی ارزش قائل نبودن واسه نرم افزارهایی که ساخته میشه یعنی...

----------


## mohammad092

با سلام به نظر من اینده شغلی طراح وب در ایران نیاز به یک پیشتکار خوب داره و همچنین فکر 
اگر طراح وب خوب هستید می تونید به راحتی درامد عالی از طریق طراحی وب در بیارید اما راه کار داره 
راه کارهاش زیاده که می تونید با تحقیق در این زمینه پیدا کنید من اولین راه کار رو خدمتتون عرض می کنم 
اگر طراحی وب رو خوب بلد هستید و تسلط کافی دارید با ایجاد یک سایت آموزشی در این زمینه و تدریس مطالب آموزشی در زمینه وب درامد کسب کنید که اکثر وب سایت ها و مهندسین کامپیوتر از این راه به راحتی درامد خوبی کسب میکند 
که با یه تحقیق کوچیک متوجه این امر خواهید شد . فقط کافیه یک سایت آموزشی طراحی کنید و مطالب مفید و بروز در زمینه وب را داخل وب سایت منتشر کنید و مطالبی که ویژه هستن را با مبلغی در وب سایت قرار دهید و درامد کسب کنید 
این یک راه کار خوب برای درامد کسب کردن در این زمینه تو ایران .

----------


## [younes]

به نظر من :
طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب تو شهر های کوچکتر ،خیلی خوب جواب میده و بازار خوبی براش وجود داره. (حالا حالا اشباع نمیشه)
نگران آینده ی شغلی هم نباشید آن که دندان دهد ، نان دهد ......

----------

